# worried please help



## lucky lodge (Oct 2, 2013)

my mare foaled a beautiful apply colt about 2 hours ago he came out with 3 leg present and foal and mum are now laying down foal has had a small drink


----------



## Vansplic (Oct 2, 2013)

We're you able to get a vet out to check on mom? I am new/inexperienced but a little drink sounds better than none. Can (aunties check me on this one) you milk mom and freeze some of the colostrum or bottle feed the baby?


----------



##  (Oct 2, 2013)

Are you saying he had a 3 leg presentation?

She must be in pain, and I would immediately suggest some Banamine to help her along. A vet check would be in order to make sure nothing was torn. Was the placenta torn in any way?

I realize now, that you posted quite a few hours ago. How are they both doing now??


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 3, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 3, 2013)

It's been some time since you posted Jenny, both here and on the main forum (where you received some good advice). Please can you let us know how they are? Been keeping my fingers crossed for your little mare and her new colt.


----------



##  (Oct 3, 2013)

Me, too. Please let us know something -- saying lots of prayers that things are going better, and the little one has nursed and gotten his colostrum. Still praying!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 18, 2013)

iam so sorry girls for not replying ....foal harry is his name is doing great was a bit scary when he came out with 2 front legs head and a back leg but mum freckles handle the birth really well...better then me hahahahha

so here is some photos of the little man


----------



## chandab (Oct 19, 2013)

He's darling. Congrats. You'll have to keep the aunties informed of his progress or they'll hunt you down...


----------



##  (Oct 19, 2013)

He's precious! And don't you do that to us again! LOL We know you OWN these two wonderful little ones, but we Aunties feel like each baby is one of our own, and you know what happens when our minds get away from us (for some of us it's easier to lose the mind than for others).....LOL

He is just beautiful, and looks like his spots are going up to his withers. Is he showing any spots on the neck or face? If so, when you clip him out, you may have a near-leopard there!

He's just soooooo handsome!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 19, 2013)

thanks iam pretty rapt in this little guy. no other spots only on is back but his face is going silver as his daddy is a silver appy cant wait to clip him and take him out in the show ring. my husband told me to keep him but I all ready have to stallions grrrr ...but thanks to everyone and ill keep the photos coming for u


----------



## chandab (Oct 19, 2013)

If my hubby said "keep him", I'd keep him; but then my hubby rarely says you want another horse.


----------



## countrymini (Oct 20, 2013)

He is gorgeous! Alto I think our foals may have been swapped during their cooking. His colour is pretty much exactly what I ordered!!


----------



## Luna_tic (Nov 15, 2013)

OMG! He's so cute!!! You must be thrilled! What a beauty!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 17, 2013)

congrats on your handsome little guy...keep us in pictures pls

that had to be so scary to see 3 legs....I would have paniced ..I've paniced at alot less..lol


----------

